# Waiting Blahs Almost Over?



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

So, I've "finally" started spotting, if you can call it that. That same brown discharge that preceded us finding out that our baby wasn't alive. This time, though, there are tiny little blood clots. I'm not even sure if I should call them that since they're so little.
I phoned the doctor's office again today, to see if he did want me to go and get my hcg levels done, so we're doing that this evening. My appointment is tomorrow to see how things are "progressing" (I still have to say that bitterly). The nurse said it might be necessary to perform a D&C. I really don't like that.
Pray for me, or however you phrase it (send me good thoughts). I really don't want a D&C.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

You are in my thoughts today, mama.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

I hear you on not wanting the d&c.

Waiting is hard. I'm thinking of you, mama.


----------



## KnittingMama (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. That is exactly how mine started and was tiny clots or "flecks" for about 2 days, then everything else progressed pretty quickly after that. I'm hoping for the same for you.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## BBerryBliss (Sep 20, 2004)

I am so sorry. My spotting started out like that, when the ob asked how big the clots were, I tried to explain how tiny, and she said they'd be called pinhead size. It's been a week and a day since I started spotting and I am still "progressing"









I hope for you it does not drag on forever. I didn't want a d&c either.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your well wishes. I hope you know that I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers as well.
The doctor's visit went well. I got my hcg results. It was at 15,900 on the 16th when I first had spotting and they were 5,010 yesterday (approximately). The doctor said he is pretty shocked with how quickly it's gone down and that I should expect to be going along pretty quickly. He was extremely supportive today, not at all pushy with the D&C (I was scared he'd say it was a necessity or something). He said we could wait a couple more weeks to see how it goes, so we have an appointment with him for then. My husband comes with me to all my appointments, in case you're wondering about the "we".
The nurse asked me if I was experiencing any pain, and I said some mild cramps. She asked "On a scale of 1 to 10" and I said "point 5". I'd have to say at their worst, they're about a 2, maybe. Bordering the horrible menstruation cramps I had when I first got my period way back when, but certainly not labour. I hope it stays that way.

Everytime I log onto this forum, I get all teary eyed. I'm sure you all know but, in case you don't, your support during this time has been a god send. Thank you so much.


----------



## KnittingMama (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm glad you'll be able to wait it out awhile longer. I know the waiting is hard, but if you can avoid a D&C, which is sounds like that is what you want, then I think it is for the best. I'm also glad to hear that DH is going with you. It isn't fun to do it alone.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, ladies, I think I'm in the final stretch here. I started having some serious cramps (not much worse than the cramps I've been feeling off and on the last day or so, but closer together) not long after my last post and about 2 or 3 hours ago, the bleeding started. I might mention, I had a strong desire to have a bowel movement during all the cramping. Anyone else have that happen?
It might be silly after reading all of your stories on here, but I phoned the hospital not long ago to ask how to differentiate between pregnancy loss bleeding and hemorhaging. I know I could've asked on here, but it really didn't hit me how much bleeding there would be. Honestly, though, this is pretty much like being 12 again and having my first few periods... Not sure if anyone else had extremely heavy periods when they were young, but this is what it was like for me. I used to worry my poor mother sick.
Thankfully, the desire to get sick that I've been feeling over the last few days seems to have subsided when the bleeding started. Gotta look for the bright side, right?
Oh, btw, when the doctor wrote my slip to take to the front desk to make my next appointment, the reason he wrote for the visit was "pregnancy loss". I thanked him for his sensitivity and he responded with "Well, I should put some of my experience with this to use since I have it. It's not the kind of experience anyone likes to have, but since I do..." I thought some of you might appreciate hearing that not all doctors don't think before writing the medical term.
I'm almost feeling relieved now that this is here. I had honestly prepared myself for a much longer wait, though I dreaded that prospect.
I should try to get myself some sleep. I just wanted to get some of this out of my brain before attempting that again.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i''m glad you were able avoid a D&C. i personally wanted a D&C b/c i was sooo sick that i couldn't eat anything without throwing up! so i know how you feel when that nausia is instantly gone!

I'm glad you have a caring OBGYN....mine shared with me at my "pregnancy loss" apt that him and his wife had 3 losses and that made me feel a little better....


----------

